# 1993 Altime Engine swap?



## sup2jzgte (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok so I get get a 1993 Nissan Altima with about 300k on the engine for $200. So my question is, does anyone know of any engine swaps that have been done on this car. If so what engine?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

sup2jzgte said:


> Ok so I get get a 1993 Nissan Altima with about 300k on the engine for $200. So my question is, does anyone know of any engine swaps that have been done on this car. If so what engine?


Try a search in the fourms :newbie: .


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 14, 2005)

KDragon said:


> Try a search in the fourms :newbie: .


Ok you type in "1993 Altima swap" and tell me what you find.................5 posts MAYBE. I did search, so if you dont have anything helpful could you please stay out of my threads. The last thing I need is some useless person that does not want to help, but instead make his post count go up.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

try altima engine swaps....not everybody owns a 93....engines are the same thru 93-97....
on the other hand there is an engine swap....but its ot really worth it...the engine is for and AWD and altimas are FWD....sr20de.....i kno because i just went thru this convo with the others....better off with using a KA motor with less miles on it....slap a turbo on it...with stock internals it can reach about 250hp-350hp....

Kurtis


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

yea most comon swap is the sr20 , but if u want to go for orginality, throw in the 
RB26DETT lol, i actually dont know if this will even fit, even if u take out the firewall and alot of things....anybody know....is this even possible...if it is talk bout totally sleeper!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, you may as well start chopping stuff and fit in an all wheel drive drivetrain for kicks. you know as soon as I get money, im doing this myself.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Lzer0st said:


> yea most comon swap is the sr20


since when?
the most common swap is not the sr. the most common swap is a later model (00-01) altima engine. same ka thats in the earlier gens but with a few refinements and 5 more hp. easy to do and easy to come by. 
thats your best bet, find yourself a 2000 or 2001 engine and a tranny too, youll probably need it.


----------

